# New Concrete oval track in Turner Michigan



## EBlanchard92 (Jun 25, 2009)

new Concrete track in turner michigan. track is 10 miles north of standish in Turner MI Across from Quick start Adress is 112 E Main St Turner Mi 48765.
for rules go to turnerspeedway.sports.officelive.com and for more info contact
Eric at (989)313-2485.


----------

